# Sometimes I hate numbers, crickets instead of cows



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

This *article* says our current food supply will not be able to keep up with the world's growing population and it will be necessary for our food producers to shift to bugs to feed everyone. Fortunately they are talking about 2050 and I will have long become bug food before that time. 
As for the current introduction of "impossible" foods they are well named as it would be impossible to get me to eat any of that stuff. A rare steak off the grill with a side of veg and potato is hard to beat.

Bud


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Move to lesser populated areas of the country where you can still grow and kill your food. Problem solved. 

At the end of the day, sadly, the wealthy will still eat and the poor will starve.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud, you're certainly entitled to your preferences.

But don't be afraid to try new things once in a while. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud, you don't eat lobsters


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bear Grylls or Andrew Zimmern I am not and the bugs that article talks about would make me a vegetarian. Maybe in 30 years I'll change my mind, I'll be 102.
Neal, that may look like a cricket, but it is just an imitation lobster. Real lobsters have claws, at least east coast ones. Of course a Louisiana crayfish or fresh water crawdad look similar, just need to grow up.

And Eric, I don't do it as much as I would like, but food I raise, catch, or kill to put on the dinner table always tastes extra special.

Bud


----------

